# Help!!!!! - Connecting HTPC to AVR?????



## rafath23 (May 28, 2010)

Hello all
i have a creative gigaworks S750 HTPC
i wanted to kno if its possible to hook these up to an AVR
i did some reading about active and passive speakers... the S750 is a set of active speakers...
to be honest i dont understand ne of this...
since i got my HDTV n PS3 ive been wanting to hook these up, unfortunately the device needed to do so has not been in production for quite some time now...

i did want to buy one of the Onkyo Home Theater Packages, but then thought the S750 would just be rotting in the storeroom... a lot of money was spent, not to mention the expensive sound card for the PC itself... i do not want it to go to waste... so plz help me...

if it is possible to connect the S750 to an AVR plz let me kno which AVR wud be the best (personally would prefer if it was frm Onkyo) and how am i supposed to connect it to the AVR...

Thanx
Rafath23


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I am not familiar with the system, but it sounds like you want to hook up a PC to your AVR? Being an active speaker typically means that each speaker has its own amplifier, rather than on a passive speaker design, where one would use an external amplifier, like and AVR. You can certainly hook up a PC to your AVR but your outputs/inputs will determine the best way to do that. Someone here with more knowledge about your system can probably be more specific, but I would need more information before I could advise you further. 

Matteo


----------



## rafath23 (May 28, 2010)

thanx for your reply Matteo

i tried to paste the link to the Creative S750's technical specs... but since im a new member here i wasnt allowed to... if u can google "creative gigaworks s750 review" it shud be the 1st link on there from "xbitlabs" i believe everythin u wud need to kno bout the system is on there (frm specs to performance to connectivity etc) if you or ne1 else can have a look n help me out i wud really appreciate it...

also i wud like to inform you that i have been goin thru onkyo's new line of receivers n am interested in 3 of em... the tx-nr 1008, tx-nr 808 & tx-nr 708

now which one of these i buy depends on whether or not i can use the S750's, if u can use it then i can go for the tx-nr 1008, hook up the s750's speakers and buy an additional pair to complete the 9.2 setup... if not then ill have to go for the tx-nr 708 and 5.1 speaker system (which i really dont want to do)

thanx in advance for ne/all your help...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A search turned up this:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_yo...s_for_center_LFE_front_surround_rear_surround

Option one:

_You need 4 sets of twin RCA (Phono) male to 3-poles minijack. Plug the four sets of minijack to be back of the Gigaworks and 8 phono to the back of your AV receiver (Pre-Amp Out). Lime = Front L/R, Orange = Cen/Sub, Black = Rear L/R, Grey = Side L/R _

I believe the Onkyo receivers have the necessary pre out connections. Page 10 of the TX-NR808 manual:

http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files...essionid=f030df597234cc979d9b2e6e4d1bb5928197


----------



## rafath23 (May 28, 2010)

thanks *A LOT* mike... really appreciate it...

now that i kno i can hook up the speakers my next concern is "RMS wattage and Impendence" the last line of the link u gave reads "Make sure you check your AV's RMS wattage and Impendence. Otherwise you might blow your speakers."

this is wat i got regarding the S750

Technical Characteristics

Overall frequency response - 25Hz – 40kHz
Signal-to-Noise ratio (SNR) - 99dB
Satellite power - 70W RMS per channel (70x7)
Satellite diffuser diameter - 3”-midwoofer, 1”-tweeter
Subwoofer power - 210W RMS
Subwoofer diffuser diameter - 8”
Subwoofer dimensions - 315mmx315mmx315mm

ok so im not sure if this is the relevant information u need, but if it is, based on these specs is it possible to use the S750 wit the Onkyo TX-NR 1008/TX-NR 808/TX-NR 708?


----------

